# New ND record



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I just got these pics from a buddy in one of my classes
Kind of looks like Jonsers truck!


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

Excellent Buck. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What's the information on this deer?

ND record??????


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Here's the info he gave me:


> > > > Subject: FW: ND Road Kill Buck
> > > > The 2003 ND GIANT
> > > > Well here's the story
> > > > This deer was hit by this truck in ND a couple weeks ago and it is
> ...


This is the dear that people around the state have been talking about, That was thought to be the new record. He officially hasn't gotten it scored, because he has to wait for it to dry.

Yah!! That's the dear DBLKLUCK
Mav...


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I heard of one that was road killed around Center. Is that him?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Thats him.......stupid *******. Shame a buck of that caliber has to be hit by a truck. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

You think they drove home with him on the hood? :roll: Heck they probably stopped at every bar on the way too!!

Question.. Would YOU tag it with your rifle tag when the HP would give you a vehicle tag for it?

Another question... Would insurance pay for it when the deer you hit is worth more than the vehicle you hit it with????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)




----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Absolutely amazing buck, had some friends down in New Town at the Casino for the buck contest on Sunday. He said 181=1st place, 178=2nd place, some monster bucks taken this year.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I also guess that is proof of the pudding that the BIG bucks are noctrunal.
:lol:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I deer hunt right around where that buck was hit. I guess the guys wife had it at the washburn bar and wasnt letting her hands off the thing. Now i can see why. I guy at the cabin i hunt at shot a buck that gross scored 188 and net scored 168 1/2. He was in 1st place at washburn. Then they brought this buck and from what i heard it grossed 233 and net scored 203, but that was what i heard from the bar so who knows. I bet we all know soon enough. Man why couldnt that bastard have ran by me. :sniper:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

please please PLEASE don't tell me that some ****** is going to try and enter the buck as a ND state record just because he put his ****** rifle tag on it after hitting it with his hokey bronco II.

He is a huge buck but IMO there is no way he should be considered for any official record status in the state books. I know he won't be eligible for B&C.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Right on smalls, the ******* wont win this one, cause I'll fight for it!! :beer:


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

I agree with smalls on that one, thats a crock of **** a deer hit by a vehicle should not be able to be entered as the ND record!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I got to agree with you guys, it wasn't taken the natural way! I don't think it should be allowed also!

But man he is a nice buck!

Mav....


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

There not letting him enter the buck he just brought it there to get it scored. If they did there would be some pretty ****** off individuals around the state.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I agree with all you guys...you shouldn't be able to enter the record buck unless it was HARVESTED under fair chase circumstances.

Not to throw gas on the fire, but just to make sure you're all aware the top two current bucks in the books (the current all-time record, and the hole in the horn buck) were both found road kills. :wink:


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Just a simple question here,,,,,,,,Where is the tag????? I didnt think it was allowed to pick them up if they were road kill????


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

That is an interesting twist to fair chase, I need a bigger bumper and faster truck to play that game. :spam:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Oh sorry, outta respect for the buck... NICE BUCK!!!!


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

You can pick up roadkilled deer, you just have to let agame warden know and "get permission". If you call them, typically they will just give you permission over the phone. That way they have your name and info so if someone sees you with an untagged deer, they already know why.


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

I agree. Good call Smalls............

uke:


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

not to be a dick but that does not look like a 30" spread!!!


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## Hunterda (Nov 19, 2003)

If I am not mistaken some of the biggest whitails ever scored were just found dead and they are still "World record deer", just not recognized by B&C or P&Y. Isn't one of them the Missouri "Hole in the Horn" buck found dead by a railroad track?


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

Thanks for clarifyin duck slayer!


----------

